
I started $10K MRR business – Print My City story - binumathew1988
https://oyestartups.com/interviews/how-to-start-a-printing-business
======
nemesisj
Great idea, and seems to be solving a problem. Not to be a jerk though, this
is not a $10k MRR business, it's a business with $10k of Monthly Revenue.
Unless I'm completely misunderstanding what's going on, there is no
subscription, and therefore nothing recurring about the revenue.

~~~
binumathew1988
Yes, my bad, error from oyestartups part

------
fit2rule
Its a pretty neat service, but I'm a bit underwhelmed by the feature-set ..
seems like something that could be whipped up in a few hours using OSM's API,
with most of the code being the glues/shims to get in on the e-commerce
transaction with between OSM->Printer.

It'd be cool to be able to submit key points of interests - e.g. ("Grandma's
home", "School", "Our Home", "Grocery Store", etc.) would be good to have, for
example, for us parents who want to teach our kids to get around their
environment.

One wonders why the OSM folks don't do this ...

~~~
krasin
>Its a pretty neat service, but I'm a bit underwhelmed by the feature-set .

The post is about business, not tech. You have perfectly highlighted the gist:
number of features don't matter for a business to be successful. The main
feature does.

As an anecdote, many years ago I briefly had a very profitable business, where
the product was a rectangle with rounded corners. 15 minutes in Inkscape
earned me a decent amount of money. Not a lot of features, but somehow market
still wanted it.

~~~
fit2rule
The fact of it being profitable in spite of a lack of sophistication is valid.

But the other point is that this service seems to be a clone of maplify -
meaning its fair game for yet another copy, albeit with the features I
mentioned. That's business, after all...

------
ym705
You can generate similar images to print for free with Shirase:
[https://dokomaps.com/shirase](https://dokomaps.com/shirase) ;)(I'm the maker)

------
filt
I guess there are hundreds of these sites. I know of Mapiful since before.

[https://www.mapiful.com/](https://www.mapiful.com/)

Printmycity is just another copycat, right?

~~~
marcojrfurtado
Is any business offering the same type of product a copycat?

~~~
m00dy
No

------
AxiomaticSpace
Website's down, here's the archive link:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20200313175548/https://oyestartu...](https://web.archive.org/web/20200313175548/https://oyestartups.com/interviews/how-
to-start-a-printing-business)

~~~
gordon_freeman
website is not down. Just the link from this post to the website is broken. I
could access it fine at [https://printmycity.com/](https://printmycity.com/)

~~~
binumathew1988
yes, updated the link

thks for pointing out the error

------
TenJack
Can someone tell me what the most educational part of this post was? I
couldn't seem to find one interesting takeaway.

~~~
rajasimon
The takeaway is indie business is real.

------
andreygrehov
The link in the article that points to your website is broken.

~~~
binumathew1988
yes, updated the link

thks for pointing out the error

------
bfieidhbrjr
Oh, look, another company printing OpenStreetMap posters. Oh look, no
attribution too.

~~~
jsjw7sbw
I'm very annoyed by not attributing the contributors, especially on commercial
use.

It's also a joke he designed anything himself. I've seen this exact style of
poster for more than 5 years in random shops and ecommerce stores. I wouldn't
be surprised if his entire process is outsourced to some generic mapmaking
service since they all seem to look exactly the same.

